# Reset ABS light????



## mrjonjon (Jul 3, 2004)

I recently put a stereo system in my 01 Frontier. However, when I finally finished and reconnected the battery, I started it up and the ABS light is staying on. What could be the problem and is there a way to reset this light?

Thanks.

John


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

mrjonjon said:


> I recently put a stereo system in my 01 Frontier. However, when I finally finished and reconnected the battery, I started it up and the ABS light is staying on. What could be the problem and is there a way to reset this light?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> John


I think you just drive it for a few miles and it will re-calibrate/reset. I might be wrong?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

You have to reset it. There are plenty of topics on this on these forums... use the handy-dandy search feature! Here's how to reset it...

---------------------
Here's the process to reset the air bag light. I tried it and it works.

If you have the airbag light, it will show steady for a few seconds (the manual says 7 secs) after you turn the key from off to on (but not start) and then start to flash. Here is how to reset it:

1. Turn the key from off to on.

2. Watch the airbag light closely. It will stay on for a few secs. and then as soon as it blinks off (the start of the flashing), turn the key off instantly.

3. Count to 5 (1 Mississippi, 2 Mississippi . . . .)

4. Repeat steps 1-3 two more times until you have done the cycle three times.

5. Now turn the key on and watch the light. It will start blinking in a different, slower manner. This is diagnostic mode. You can watch this for a little while, no hurry.

6. Now turn the key off again, Count to 5 like in step 3 again, and turn back on. If the procedure worked, the airbag light will not be flashing.

If it does not work the first time, just repeat the steps again.


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> You have to reset it. There are plenty of topics on this on these forums... use the handy-dandy search feature! Here's how to reset it...
> 
> ---------------------
> Here's the process to reset the air bag light. I tried it and it works.
> ...



I've got a lot to learn about this truck. I thought ABS was the Antilock Brake system.


----------



## mrjonjon (Jul 3, 2004)

Meta said:


> I've got a lot to learn about this truck. I thought ABS was the Antilock Brake system.


Me too!!! Can someone verify what the light is? It says "ABS" on the instrument panel.

Thanks.

John


----------



## Worren (Sep 18, 2005)

According to the manual, page 5-28 the ABS light turns off the ABS system whenever there's a problem. The self check they speak about might reset the light. I removed my seats and set off the air bag light and someone knew the key on-key off trick. Why not try it and see if it resets your ABS light too?


----------



## stacey63 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Air Bag Light*

I have a 99' Frontier ,and my Air Bag Light blinks. It started after I hit a bump.
Will this method work for me?



msubullyfan said:


> You have to reset it. There are plenty of topics on this on these forums... use the handy-dandy search feature! Here's how to reset it...
> 
> ---------------------
> Here's the process to reset the air bag light. I tried it and it works.
> ...


----------



## symbology (Dec 14, 2005)

Awesome!

I just did the 1 mississippi 2 miss.. and it worked. 

Thank you


----------



## stacey63 (Dec 18, 2005)

I tried this method. I turned key to on ,but not starting the engine. Waited for air bag light to go out for first blink ,and shut key off. Counted to 7 mississippi ,and turned key to on. I did this three times ,and it went into diagnostic mode. It blinked slow twice then went back to blinking fast. What am I doing wrong. I also tried the dome light method. Turn key to on while door is closed. Open door ,and hit dome light 7-10 times ,close door ,and started my truck. Again light blinked sloww twice then went back to blinking fast. I dont understand.  Help


----------



## symbology (Dec 14, 2005)

"It started after I hit a bump"

Maybe something is wrong with it? I was able to clear mine, but this was because a wire was unplugged and then plugged back in. You may still have something wrong with your system.


----------



## FrontierJourney (Nov 21, 2005)

*Works great!*

I installed a new stereo system about three weeks ago and had the same problem on a 2006 Frontier SE King Cab. This method worked perfectly!

I saved these instructions should I have to unplug the dash panel in the future to get to the RCAs for an amp. I could just unplug the neg. batt. cable, but I am lazy sometimes.

Thanks again!





msubullyfan said:


> You have to reset it. There are plenty of topics on this on these forums... use the handy-dandy search feature! Here's how to reset it...
> 
> ---------------------
> Here's the process to reset the air bag light. I tried it and it works.
> ...


----------



## gorzar (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank you msubullyfan. The cd player in my front 02 had quit and i bought a replacement from Ebay (which also does not work), but I had the airbag light flashing. I tried your trick for resetting the warning and it worked.


----------

